# Traditionelle Musik



## Vanth1 (3. Oktober 2010)

Hi buffies,
ich höre in letzter Zeit einiges an traditioneller Musik,vorallem Musik der ureinwohner Amerikas (indianer,mag ich nicht sagen,weil das son sammelbegriff ist).

ich hab erst vor kurzem angefangen solch eine art von musik zu hören.Deshalb kenne ich nicht viele gruppen/interpreten.

Also suche ich Traditionelle Musik aller Völker.
Egal ob Irakisch,Afganisch,Indianisch,chinesische oder was auch immer!

Ich hätte vorallem interesse an Indianischer Musik und Traditionelle Musik des Mittleren/Nahen osten.



Ich lern dann mal weiter für meine Geschichts Leistungskurs Klausur.
Schönen Abend euch noch und danke im vorraus


----------



## Kharamantos (26. Oktober 2010)

Geht zwar in eine komplett andere Richtung als Mittlere/Naher Osten Musik, doch ich kann dir vor allem traditionelle Musikstücke aus der keltischen Kultur empfehlen!
Auf Youtube sind sehr viele schöne Stücke von verschiedenen Künstlern zu finden.
Du solltest dir auch die Gruppe "Celtic Women" anschauen, eine zwar moderne Gruppe, die aber traditionell irische Musik spielen.

Ich hoffe du kannst mit der Richtung etwas anfangen, auch wenn du eigentlich, nach Musik aus anderen Kulturen suchst.


----------



## Gerti (26. Oktober 2010)

Die Streuner machen Mittelaltermusik. Und damit meine ich nicht sowas wie Subway to Sally, Letzte Instanz etc. sondern wirkliche Tavernen Musik.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uZtDHr4BJk8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D8VlQGxl5L4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Soviel kenne ich von denen leider auch noch nicht, da ich sie erst vor kurzem Entdeckt habe bzw angefangen hab zu hören.


----------



## schneemaus (27. Oktober 2010)

Auch ne andere Richtung, aber ich mag Hevia ziemlich gerne, vielleicht kannst du damit was anfangen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lFRDT2dvBbc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Und Gerti, danke! Genau sowas hab ich schon länger gesucht =)


----------

